# BigVal, Holy Reps Batman



## Crash

4000









NICE!!!


----------



## Renegade5399

**** HAX!!!!

Nice job buddy!


----------



## jrabb1920

Great job.


----------



## ELmo1989

COngrats..


----------



## Inquisitor

Oh MY GOD... He must have threatened a TON of new members through PM today!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

OMGWT(heck)BBQ Sauce~! Isn't It a great feeling to have helped 4000 people? ^_^


----------



## gonX

4000 people? Nah, even more


----------



## tuchan

:d rum:




























Such good work- a credit to the forum!!!


----------



## The Pook

Well, thats no match for my....

167!!!


----------



## Akhen

Congrats man!


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inquisitor*

Oh MY GOD... He must have threatened a TON of new members through PM today!


All your rep's are belong to me.


----------



## OpTioN

Last time i checked you had like 3600 ^_> good job.


----------



## r3tard

Val hacks. Votekick.

Good work


----------



## Ropey




----------



## tylerand

Good job...4k REPS!!!!!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ropey*


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ropey*




















With that POST-REP ratio...looks like you're next for the BIG 40 player







!!!!
Get 'em BIGVAL







!!!!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*

With that POST-REP ratio...looks like you're next for the BIG 40 player







!!!!
Get 'em BIGVAL







!!!!


Em, sorry?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*

Em, sorry?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN*

I was talking to ROPEY....did you miss something







?


----------



## Ropey

BigVal's Keyboard


----------



## tylerand

OMG, i cant imagine being repped by "The val" (that ure new name lol).


----------



## Burn

One word...HAX.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice job there man..Keep it up.


----------



## The Duke

Wow


----------



## TheLegend

And the ratio isnt to bad either...well done Val.


----------



## cgrado

insane. i must find something that i know tha t val doesn't so i can get rep! i must become

SMARTER THAN BIGVAL!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado*
insane. i must find something that i know tha t val doesn't so i can get rep! i must become

SMARTER THAN BIGVAL!

Not just intelligence but time here at oc.net to.


----------



## Chozart

Great job ! Congrats! We'll be back in a month or so for 5,000


----------



## cgrado

i mean i'm trying to get BigVal a reason to rep me.....


----------



## Chozart

Just help 50 n00bs instead







Same rep and more people saying 'Thank you'

And BigVal was the one who bumped me over 2,000


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*
Not just intelligence but time here at Overclock.net to.

So you're saying that Bigval is unintelligent?


----------



## Crash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*
Just help 50 n00bs instead







Same rep and more people saying 'Thank you'

And BigVal was the one who bumped me over 2,000









\\

Exactily! Thats how val did it.

Looks like Enterprise will take Val out at the next turn though.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crash*
\\

Exactily! Thats how val did it.

Looks like Enterprise will take Val out at the next turn though.

Im confused on that point lol ???


----------



## ItsLasher

Hey Nice job!!!!!


----------



## Renegade5399

We all are enterprise...we all are...


----------



## Bindusar

Props BV!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Renegade5399*
We all are enterprise...we all are...

As long as its not just me.


----------



## kagaos

Atta boy!


----------



## tuchan

The Val is The Man


----------



## JacKz5o

w000000t! Nice job val


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kagaos*

It is wierd that he has the most reps, because for some reason he is rarly on when I am on, and when he is on, he is never active (or so it seems). I cannot believe he already has 4000 reps. wow.


BigVal is on around 8 hours a day. I don't know when you are on but maybe your time is different than BigVal's Canadian Pac Coast time.

You've made 1,000 Posts since August 2005. He's made ~7,400 Posts since January 2005. You say "Never Active"? Are you awake?

R


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I need somebody like BigVal to help put me a little closer to this 1000 reps


----------



## kagaos

Quote:



BigVal is on around 8 hours a day. I don't know when you are on but maybe your time is different than BigVal's Canadian Pac Coast time.

You've made 1,000 Posts since August 2005. He's made ~7,400 Posts since January 2005. You say "Never Active"? Are you awake?

R


Yeah sorry bigval if my post offended you. I will edit it out. I didn't mean to make it sound like that. Again sorry. Great job keep it up man.


----------



## CyberDruid

Wow


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lol hes always on. Im just always on in the morning in the UK.


----------



## MangledWookie

He deserves every single one of them Im sure!

Youve done a great job helping people on this forum, as have all the other members!

Peace OCn, i go to sleep peacfully!


----------

